# poochie bell help!



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

okay, so for the first few days, take her outside every single time she rings those bells...it will be a total pain in the butt...but it will pay off....then pay attention to the times that she goes to the bathroom and the times that she doesnt...soon you will notice a patern and a scheduel....then you can start ignoring the times when she just wants to go outside to have a play or to smell something.
It will pay off.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree. You need to suffer the pain for just a couple of days & keep taking her out every time. It should start to fall into place by about day 3. It is worth it - honestly!!


----------



## Debs&Boys (Jan 27, 2013)

Can I ask where you managed to find the poochie bells, I've looked online but I can only seem to find American suppliers? I'm watching this thread to pick up some tips  x


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Debs,
We don't use them ourselves but I know others have purchased them from here:
http://www.dougalsden.co.uk/dogs/poochie-bells.html

XClare


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

We used dougal's den - they were fine.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I've been using the bells with Molly for over a month now. She learned to ring them within a day didn't take long. At first we had a lot of false alarms (she still cries wolf sometimes but not as often) 

I keep track of when she pees and poos i write it down with the time beside it. I know that she can hold it for around 2 hours now so when she rings after 10 minutes of going out I know she is doing it for attention. If I am on the phone she will ring them usually for attention so I ignore her cause I know she doesn't need to go then she gives up and plays or lies down.

It takes time but it does work as she hasn't had an accident in the house for a month now.

I made my own bells bought some 3 big bells at the craft store and tied them up to a strong string .....only cost me 3 dollars


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

ok, not really related, but I have to ask, what is the advantage of having a dog ring a bell as opposed to going to the door and whining?


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Advantages for us:
1) we can hear it right through the house
2) if we go visiting or to holiday cottage, we hang the bells at the door so he knows where to go straight away!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

ah. That makes sense. I have a really small house, so that would not be an issue, and probably why I couldn't wrap my mind around the bell "the door's right there!" lol. but I can see the visiting.
thanks


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

3boys1pup said:


> I have a very noisy household with3 young sons, so Coco needs to make some noise or I'd never know she wanted to go out
> 
> We've been using them all weekend. Sometimes she goes out and wees/poos, sometimes she goes out and plays and other times she refuses to come out!
> 
> Xx


good luck!


----------

